# Corsa Nurburgring



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have recently taken on a new job and a small perk of the new job was more money. I have had my current car a 2010 1.4 Corsa SRi since the November of that year so it's a little over 2 years old but my money is starting to burn a hole in my pocket. Now my father said to me that maybe it's time to change it with MOT's starting at the end of the year and with Vauxhall offering 0% finance why not? What he really meant was get a sensible diesel Astra for the commute and any site visits. What I thought was Corsa VXR burg.
Please note I am 22 and have a GF nagging me to save towards a house. 
So please provide any thoughts on the matter. 
Thanks


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Can you afford the increased payments, fuel, tax, general running of a VXR on top of your girlfriend nagging for a house deposit?
If the answers no, then don't get one


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Of course I can afford it otherwise I wouldn't have posted this here


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

If I was 22 I would be running a cheap banger paid for in cash. But I'm guessing that's not what you want to hear...


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> Of course I can afford it otherwise I wouldn't have posted this here


Have you actually sat down and down the figures, Dont forgot that parts that go wrong cost a lot more as well.

I would go for it though LOL, Vaux finance deals are superb and the VXR Burg is a cracking little car, Shame about the price of them though:wall:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

If your not like my mate who currently has one that he is swapping for a tts then id get one. Treat yourself while your young. What i mean by my mate is getting 5 years finance with no deposit, in my mind that stupid, i would put as much deposit down as possible as near to 50% as possible and go for it. Or get it on PCP if there is a good deal to be had and not fussed about owning car.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

At my age we all want fast cars etc. and maybe there's a certain element of show off in there but I have owned corsas for 5 years and it has always been a dream to have one. 
I own my current car so a banger would have no financial benefit maybe even worse with repairs and MOT's?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> If your not like my mate who currently has one that he is swapping for a tts then id get one. Treat yourself while your young. What i mean by my mate is getting 5 years finance with no deposit, in my mind that stupid, i would put as much deposit down as possible as near to 50% as possible and go for it. Or get it on PCP if there is a good deal to be had and not fussed about owning car.


I would never do 5 years as I get bored after 2 years and I can put my car down as a deposit so hopefully £6.5k off the asking price. I've seen an amazing white one with 6 miles on the clock, problem being because its pre registered it isn't 0% finance and its in Southampton.
I have priced them up before but until my new job came about it would have been silly really


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

I was in a similar situation to you a few months back im 22 and iv got a 04 corsa 1.8 sri that i love and iv had for just under 2 years and i was thinking of swapping it for a astra vxr burg. 
In the end i bought a van and chose to set up my own business and still got the car.
I would like to get my own house but when that time comes i supose il have to sell the car to go towards the deposit but one day il get a astra vxr

Only you can decide. if you want it and can afford it go for it! your only young once


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

sean20 said:


> I was in a similar situation to you a few months back im 22 and iv got a 04 corsa 1.8 sri that i love and iv had for just under 2 years and i was thinking of swapping it for a astra vxr burg.
> In the end i bought a van and chose to set up my own business and still got the car.
> I would like to get my own house but when that time comes i supose il have to sell the car to go towards the deposit but one day il get a astra vxr
> 
> Only you can decide. if you want it and can afford it go for it! your only young once


Try telling the mrs that!
Does the novelty wear off?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Haha i tell my gf when you start saving towards a house i will.

I would love to have a vxr nice looking car and fast but i only use my car on weekends now as iv got the van and it feels like a gocart after driving the van. The thing is i want my business to work so thats why i decided to put the money into that but i doo
look at the van and car and think i could sell them and get a vxr but i know il regret doing that in the future. so one day when iv got the cash for a vxr i will have one, one day


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought a brand new fabia vrs at 20 so year before last, now even though it was petrol and turbo'd it was relatively cheap to run £130 road tax and average of 31mpg so going from a 1.2 corsa sxi+ to that was brill having an extra 100bhp. Due huge problems with car i handed it back and got a brand new octavia vrs diesel and do not look back, i have all the performance i need for a daily driver at 170bhp along with even cheaper running costs and turns out is no slower than fabia and now it would be difficult for me to go to a petrol car around the 200bhp mark simply die to unnecessary running costs, i do appreciate they don't do diesel corsa vxr haha.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> At my age we all want fast cars etc. and maybe there's a certain element of show off in there but I have owned corsas for 5 years and it has always been a dream to have one.
> I own my current car so a banger would have no financial benefit maybe even worse with repairs and MOT's?


Well...go for it then , your only young once, do it while you still can.:lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It's late and I'm tired soooooo

What are the chances of this girl being the one ? 

Are you wanting to rent or buy

How secure is the job that you have only been in for a few months ?

Depending on the answers would make the decision on the burg,if you get to the point of wanting a family then money is going to be important I personally would want to put the largest amount possible towards a house, it is more important than a car. Your better off having more disposable income than having it all tied up in finance payments. 

You would be better off running this car for a fewore years a diesel isn't going to save you much when you factor in the cost to change etc.

If you must go for a berg why mot look for a used vxr and remap it ? It would be the cheaper option. With the car you have found don't let distance put you off, flights are cheap and Southampton has an airport. Also factor in the price, yes 0% might not be available but the amount you save by going pre reg might still work out cheaper even if you pay interest on a personal loan. Oh and look at Aston vauxhall


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

As long as you plan ahead (such as when are you going to be wanting to move out) and your job is secure finance repayments shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> If your not like my mate who currently has one that he is swapping for a tts then id get one. Treat yourself while your young. What i mean by my mate is getting 5 years finance with no deposit, in my mind that stupid, i would put as much deposit down as possible as near to 50% as possible and go for it. Or get it on PCP if there is a good deal to be had and not fussed about owning car.


Please tell me his name is wezzell on VXRO and its grasshopper green!

Whoever mentioned parts for the VXR above - your only going to have to replace brake pads, tyres and service parts, if you keep the car standard you get lifetime warrenty.

Also now the Corsa Burg is now no longer a limited run the market is starting to saturate with new Burgs bringing the prices down.

In fairness your fuel bill if you drive sensibly majority of the time wont increase from your SRi too much ( I get better economy in my NRE Astra than I did in a 1.2 SXi Corsa).

Things to consider, tax increase, buying upgraded tyres at probably a larger size, insurance hike (probably biggest rise in your case).

On a final note, a very very capable car indeed on the road! Only let down is the exhaust note!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

The 0% deals are never that. The interest is loaded upfront. Its just made to look like a good deal. Same with the insurance deals that's factored into the finance deal.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

No it isnt ben haha!!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

karl_liverpool said:


> The 0% deals are never that. The interest is loaded upfront. Its just made to look like a good deal. Same with the insurance deals that's factored into the finance deal.


Not really, cause if you take list price of the car, and obviously you never EVER pay that, and then have that at 0% then there should be no extra cost other than the price you agreed under the list price after you have shopped around at a number of dealers playing them off against each other.  as i do normally 3 different dealers.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Although I agree that you should enjoy yourself while you can, I would never encourage you younger lot to take on finance, it's a habit you don't want to get into, I know I'm old fashioned but I prefer to save up an pay for stuff once I can afford it, the novelty soon wears off paying off finance.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

karl_liverpool said:


> The 0% deals are never that. The interest is loaded upfront. Its just made to look like a good deal. Same with the insurance deals that's factored into the finance deal.


Really?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-VAUX...0790605?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1c2f307acd

thats without speaking to them as well!

Not a bad price considering you get lifetime warrenty and a good piece of all round kit!


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

karl_liverpool said:


> The 0% deals are never that. The interest is loaded upfront. Its just made to look like a good deal. Same with the insurance deals that's factored into the finance deal.


Very true, of course it's loaded up front, someone has to pay for it, you don't get nothing for free. Some dealers make more on the finance than they do on the car.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

willwander said:


> Although I agree that you should enjoy yourself while you can, I would never encourage you younger lot to take on finance, it's a habit you don't want to get into, I know I'm old fashioned but I prefer to save up an pay for stuff once I can afford it, the novelty soon wears off paying off finance.


I can see where your coming from with finance as a LOT of my friends decide spare of moment oooo i want a new car and then are stuck with it as they dont have a deposit and have it for 5 years. I see myself as bit more sensible, i planned my pay increases (roughly), road tax, insurance, tyres and fuel on monthly basis and knew it would be a while before i moved out (but can still afford to save) so figured i could afford my car over 28months. I also picked the car based on not having the cost of servicing due to a service pack chucked in for 3 years (certainly something to try and get out of them), 1st years road tax paid for and 3 years breakdown cover. Which will then stand me with a 2 and a half year old car paid off, which "should" be relatively reliable when I'm wanting to save more seriously for an house


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

willwander said:


> Very true, of course it's loaded up front, someone has to pay for it, you don't get nothing for free. Some dealers make more on the finance than they do on the car.


It cant be, a price is set for the car then 0% finance shouldn't cost any more than that cars price, second hand maybe but not brand new.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

and heres an example of a non 0% finance applicable deal

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2012-Vaux...6987499?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3f2106196b

OK so they load £200 but you get a new car with 7k less miles and dont have to pay interest on the 16K finance


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Best in one post

0% available

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-VAUX...0790605?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1c2f307acd

Not 0% available but only £200 less but 7K on the clock
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2012-Vaux...6987499?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3f2106196b

Not loading from what I can see


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Dealers buy stock in such bulk they have a nice mark up on everything. I have quite a few good friends who are salesmen and everyone of them says the same. Say a car is 10k manufacturer price dealer will pay around 7k max per car by block purchasing 1000 of the same vehicle trim level. Then to shift stock throw in free insurance or 0% finance. The deposit is usually massive to get that rate. But there is never a no interest rate with finance u either pay interst as part of the lump sum deposit or its included in price. 
Cash is king one of them offered me a 09 focus titanium fully loaded for z grand and low miles for cash. Same car had screen price of 12 grand. And the 0% finance offer. 
They car with 25 per week stickers on I guantee nobody gets that price.

Worked for ford vauxhall and merc over last 3 years and seen all the tricks.
Never buy the protection packs either. They are never applied properly the valeters don't get enough per car to justify the time needed.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

karl_liverpool said:


> Dealers buy stock in such bulk they have a nice mark up on everything. I have quite a few good friends who are salesmen and everyone of them says the same. Say a car is 10k manufacturer price dealer will pay around 7k max per car by block purchasing 1000 of the same vehicle trim level. Then to shift stock throw in free insurance or 0% finance. The deposit is usually massive to get that rate. But there is never a no interest rate with finance u either pay interst as part of the lump sum deposit or its included in price.
> Cash is king one of them offered me a 09 focus titanium fully loaded for z grand and low miles for cash. Same car had screen price of 12 grand. And the 0% finance offer.
> They car with 25 per week stickers on I guantee nobody gets that price.
> 
> ...


Its well documented that the list or RRP price is not what you pay for one of these cars anyway. I know several people who have purchased from Aston VX and got massive reductions from the price advertised and 0% finance.

They also run other incentives too such as military discount and £500 of fuel etc etc etc.

I get what your saying but the market is saturated with them, so they need to shift them regardless of whether somebody buys cash or finance as either way there no good sat there depreciating


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

There is always a 5% min over the dealership price that they are blocked from selling below. The dealership has turn to at least their price +5% min or the salesman took a hit from their sale commision.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Obviously the dealer still make a profit but at 0% finance say a car was £10k then as a buyer taking 0% finance out you shouldn't pay more then £10k or that would be 0% finance.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

And there in lays the con. They show u the car is 10k on screen and that's already marked up from the actual price of the car. A percentage of interest is factored into the screen price along with the profit. And an area for some movement on price. Tho usually they will say I will throw this and that in. Like different wheels which are just switched from another in group stock.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

either way the deals are good VX are offering at the moment.

0% finance
Lifetime Warrenty
Good discounts off the Screen Price or RRP


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

If it's what you want and can afford it, then go for it. You'll find lot's of other things burning a hole in your pocket later on in life.

Negotiate hard to get a good discount/dealer contribution and 0% APR finance, shop around between different dealers to get the best deal.

I brought one of the first original Corsa GSi 16v's when I was in my early 20s, many many years ago now. The only thing that killed me was the insurance which was over £1,000 and we are talking almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments guys, I understand what you mean Karl when you say it's already built in of course is it, but you compare an Astra to a focus the prices are way way apart then they put finance on top. 
So these aren't limited anymore? And what's wrong with the exhaust?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Finance is offered by the manufacture and has nothing to do with the dealership whatsoever Well 0%. Dealers that offer finance on used cars use a credit agency such as Barclays or lloyds, they off the service and receive a commission on every sale.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I didn't want this thread to turn into a finance do's and dont's thread more of a pro and cons of buying a hot hatch,
With petrol prices set to rise again I don't now whether these cars will depreciate in value quicker maing them unaffordable?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Do it mate your a long time dead, just make sure you post the pictures I love the seats in these little things:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

if your worried about depreciation then buying a car isn't for you. They all depreciate and lose money. If you want to minimise this then go out and spend £1000 on a car and run it into the floor.

In answer to the original question, i would rather put the money towards a house than a car, houses very rarely depreciate and you would be far better off being on the property ladder than having a new car. If however the current girlfriend won't last and you have no other commitments and live at home then go for it.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

If depreciation is a problem get it on PCP, and only pay for the depreciation rather than pay the whole lot out


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

Depreciation is going to be the real killer in this.
The 10 year warranty that is so enticing at this point to you is great at 1st, the problem is in 2 years time when you want/need to sell to fund the house.
The 10 year warranty becomes a standard 3 year warranty for any subsequent owner therefore making your 'burg' no different to any other vxr on the market essentially.
The running costs probably won't be that bad on their own, 30mpg if driven sensibly, tyres are £100-£150 depending on what you go for, servicing every 18000 miles is very good.
If you plan on keeping the car for the long term then go for it but for me, I would buy a 6month old demo with a few thousand on the click and save myself £6000.
The warranty is still there for the 1st 3years and your £6500 deposit seems a hell of a lot better when you won't lose it all as soon as you drive off the forecourt.

They are a cracking car, I looked at one in the summer on the same deals you are but the £330 a month finance on a 5yr deal was stupid money for me at the time.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do and I'm sure you'll make the right decision for yourself. Only you can really make that call.

Ash


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks again for you comments guys,
Unfortunately pre owned aren't that dramatically cheaper and with finanace you might as well get a new one, you also get the piece of mind that no one has done anything silly in it before you,
Checking on insurance on go compare it would be £1350 and 3 different companies offer this which I don't thinks too bad, I guess aviva won't offer that when I call them up,
I need to go into VX and get some figures drawn up


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

£1350 seems expensive at your age, im 21 and pay £650 for octavia and corsa burg is exactly same price, id advise putting parents as named drivers and any sisters or brothers that are older, i have sister, mum and dad as named drivers and saves me about £400 a year on insurance and is also handy haha.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

if i were youre age, i'd just buyt, but in hindsight with 10 years experience i'd say....Buy a House..


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

£1350 does seem steep!
Im 23, 4years no claims, £660 for my S3...


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

im 20 and drive a Astra VXR bought it used for £8.5k last Feb going and i love it but the cost of running it so much tyres and petrol, will be selling it the summer as its now on 75k miles and want it gone before 80k, But once you have done it got it out of your system now i will use the money towards a deposit for a house and get myself a cheaper car 

If you dont do it now @ 22 you will do it @ 40 lol


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

luke123 said:


> If you dont do it now @ 22 you will do it @ 40 lol


in 20 years time only a few of us will be able to afford to run a car like that.

Roll on the 3 cylinder 1000cc's


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

luke123 said:


> im 20 and drive a Astra VXR bought it used for £8.5k last Feb going and i love it but the cost of running it so much tyres and petrol, will be selling it the summer as its now on 75k miles and want it gone before 80k, But once you have done it got it out of your system now i will use the money towards a deposit for a house and get myself a cheaper car
> 
> If you dont do it now @ 22 you will do it @ 40 lol


Thats good to know that once you've owned one you feel like you've got it out of your system, I think thats what I need to do with this exercise, because otherwise it will always be regret and what if,
I have 3 years no claims atm and on my 1.4 its like £700 but does include business miles, I will give aviva a call tomorrow


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Jdudley90 said:


> Thats good to know that once you've owned one you feel like you've got it out of your system, I think thats what I need to do with this exercise, because otherwise it will always be regret and what if,
> I have 3 years no claims atm and on my 1.4 its like £700 but does include business miles, I will give aviva a call tomorrow


I have 3 years NCB and pay £1200 for the astra, but yes as said get it out of your system.

Alos i wouldnt advise buying new, the Burg isnt that much different get yourself an 2008 standard Corsa VXR save yourself much more money. although your getting 0% the amount that the car will depreicate over the years will cost you far more than the interest on a used one.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Jdudley90 said:


> Thats good to know that once you've owned one you feel like you've got it out of your system, I think thats what I need to do with this exercise, because otherwise it will always be regret and what if,
> I have 3 years no claims atm and on my 1.4 its like £700 but does include business miles, I will give aviva a call tomorrow


I have to lean the other way on this one. I find that once you've owned a performance car/hot hatch every 'normal' car I drive doesn't excite me in the same way.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> I have to lean the other way on this one. I find that once you've owned a performance car/hot hatch every 'normal' car I drive doesn't excite me in the same way.


i must admit this is somewhat true, I buy and sell alot of cars and drive them around alot, it makes getting back into the vxr so much better.

I tottally understand having a weekend car now


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've seen somewhere online where you can get the std VXR for under £200 on a lease ... or somewhere around there. Have a look in the best PCP thread.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> Thanks for all your comments guys, I understand what you mean Karl when you say it's already built in of course is it, but you compare an Astra to a focus the prices are way way apart then they put finance on top.
> So these aren't limited anymore? And what's wrong with the exhaust?


Not limited and exhaust is quieter than a normal VXR


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Not limited and exhaust is quieter than a normal VXR


Both of those facts upset me quite a lot 
I remember the remus exhaust I think was an optional extra on the arctic VXR sounds awesome


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> Both of those facts upset me quite a lot
> I remember the remus exhaust I think was an optional extra on the arctic VXR sounds awesome


Exhaust is alot quieter my mate had a scorpian exhaust put on his, imo ruined car as they were too big haha, then again he changed exhaust on his normal vxr he had too so..


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> Both of those facts upset me quite a lot
> I remember the remus exhaust I think was an optional extra on the arctic VXR sounds awesome


Yeah remus 2 piece mate but that was th Z16 engine

This is the new A16 engine mate


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Yeah remus 2 piece mate but that was th Z16 engine
> 
> This is the new A16 engine mate


Are these less fragile than the Z16? I understand there was always a piston 4 problem


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> Are these less fragile than the Z16? I understand there was always a piston 4 problem


Not always mate no! Quite rare when it comes down to it


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Go for it, trade the GF in too, she nagging now wait till you have the house and see how the nagging changes and its kids and marriage..NO fast cars then, baby puke in the car and grief at home for not earning enough,....ja I am a cynical..


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

I shall share my opinion as I have been exactly the same as you.

I had a Fiesta MK6 (which I bought brand new) when i first started driving. By the age of 19, I was bored and decided that i wanted something quick, nice to look at and something that stood out. I found myself a nice Corsa VXR Arctic edition - it was 6 months old, 2000 miles on the clock and had been owned by the Vauxhall company director of a family owned Vauxhall dealership (plus it sounded sexual with the remus exhaust). I had to travel around 200miles to get it, however it was pristine - never driven in the wet, no marks what so ever and had been well looked after. Back then I paid a stupid amount of money on insurance however was in a secure, well-paid job and only lived 3 miles from my place of work (if I ever had to travel, I just used a company or rental car so all was well). I had this car for just over 2 years and it was my pride and joy. Well looked after mechanically and kept looking pristinely clean due to my OCD :detailer:. 

It had its problems (which some were expected) but my local vauxhall dealership were pretty darn good at resolving the issues when they arose. Never regretted buying it and dont think I ever will. It was something I wanted to do and could afford so why not? 

A couple of months before turning 22, I got fed up of lil boy racer wannabes in the rusty / chaved up saxos, 106s etc pulling up next to me revving their engines asking me to race them. I decided it was time to change and get something a bit more sensible. I started doing a lot of travelling and decided that a diesel was a better option and decided to go for a Mercedes CLC - something that I always wanted. Got a 59 plate merc for a good deal and have been happy since. Problem is, now I feel that there is something missing - I cannot have a bit of fun down the country lanes with sensible but spirited driving and cannot take it on a track. I am now in a position that I am looking for a new car which is fun to drive and also economical - so am looking at a Sirocco GT 170BHP.

Morale of my bible above - you are young and you only live once. If you can afford to do it and its something that you really want to do - do it. I am saving for a house at the moment but wont worry about every penny that I spend. I could have spent the last 5 years spending money and be in a good position to buy a house - the more logical side of me sees it as I have saved for a house but I have also lived my life and enjoyed myself. You could be here today and gone tomorrow and therefore I believe all work and no play, all saving and no spending is just not worth it. You can have the best of both worlds if you shop around and use your head. If you want any advice about the corsas, give me a shout. Just remember, you are the only one who can decide what you want!! Sometimes you have to follow your heart otherwise whats the point if you are not happy?!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

id say do it if you want. The things you regret are what you dont do, not what you did and failed.

Id love the day i can afford a focus rs mk2 or the rs500.


----------



## fogulrs (Mar 12, 2012)

Aviva probably won't insure you on the VXR they wouldn't insure me on 1 and I'm 22 4 years no claims live in good area good job aswell and they wouldn't even give me a quote


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

fogulrs said:


> Aviva probably won't insure you on the VXR they wouldn't insure me on 1 and I'm 22 4 years no claims live in good area good job aswell and they wouldn't even give me a quote


I tried online and had exacty that, will try adrian flux maybe


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

benji1205 said:


> I shall share my opinion as I have been exactly the same as you.
> 
> I had a Fiesta MK6 (which I bought brand new) when i first started driving. By the age of 19, I was bored and decided that i wanted something quick, nice to look at and something that stood out. I found myself a nice Corsa VXR Arctic edition - it was 6 months old, 2000 miles on the clock and had been owned by the Vauxhall company director of a family owned Vauxhall dealership (plus it sounded sexual with the remus exhaust). I had to travel around 200miles to get it, however it was pristine - never driven in the wet, no marks what so ever and had been well looked after. Back then I paid a stupid amount of money on insurance however was in a secure, well-paid job and only lived 3 miles from my place of work (if I ever had to travel, I just used a company or rental car so all was well). I had this car for just over 2 years and it was my pride and joy. Well looked after mechanically and kept looking pristinely clean due to my OCD :detailer:.
> 
> ...


This is top advice so thank you for your time writing this, My girlfriend won't be happy but I can afford to save alongside so should be ok, I want to get the tick in the box that says I have owned a hot hatch,
When the weather clears up i'll give a few dealerships a shout


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Go for it only live once. Only thing I don't understand is spend all that money on a Corsa? I was in the same position when I was 21, wanted to step up from my Megane Coupe for my first fast car, wanted a Civic Type R and checked insurance which wasn't much as I had a banger escort van as my daily, so looked at R32's and 350z's. Then in work may mentor (4th year apprentice at the time) said if you spending that much why don't you look at a Porsche Boxster. 2 weeks later I owned a 2000 Porsche Boxster, this was back in 2008 and loved the car the whole time I had it. 

What I'm trying to say, if you think this is a case of you only live once let's by a nice car, I wouldn't be looking at Corsa's I'd rather something more special you can look back on with a smile on your face.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

My mates selling his 300bhp S13 200sx for ike £1500 now that would put a smile on my face, I did look at an R32 ast week but £500 tax no thank you,
I wouldn't want something out of warranty and a lifetime warranty with VX does put your mind at ease


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> Thanks again for you comments guys,
> Unfortunately pre owned aren't that dramatically cheaper and with finanace you might as well get a new one, you also get the piece of mind that no one has done anything silly in it before you


Just looked on pistonheads and the 1st one I've come across is £13994 with 4k on the clock.
That's a damn site cheaper than new:-/

I do understand the guarantees that no1 has thrashed it before you though


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ashley_197 said:


> Just looked on pistonheads and the 1st one I've come across is £13994 with 4k on the clock.
> That's a damn site cheaper than new:-/
> 
> I do understand the guarantees that no1 has thrashed it before you though


I haven't got £14k though and if I borrow the money of the bank you can add £1500 onto that and you can get new for £15500. Don't know if I want to tie myself in for 3 years


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ahh if you can get new for £15500 then it makes sense to go new to me too.
Thought they were a LOT more than that.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've got myself a couple of quotes from admiral and a standard VXR is £698 and a nurburg is £1132 so going to look at a VXR on Saturday. Hmmmm what colour?!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> I've got myself a couple of quotes from admiral and a standard VXR is £698 and a nurburg is £1132 so going to look at a VXR on Saturday. Hmmmm what colour?!


Green or the burgundy


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

So are you going to look at a standard vxr because of insurance or still a burg?
If its still the burg then it has to be the green or orange.
If its a standard vxr then white would be my shout.

Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ashley_197 said:


> So are you going to look at a standard vxr because of insurance or still a burg?
> If its still the burg then it has to be the green or orange.
> If its a standard vxr then white would be my shout.
> 
> Good luck with the hunt.


Agree with the above  exactly what id do.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If you like the Corsa then why not get the biggest Deisel version which is 1.7 I think and fiddle with it for more power and opt for the VXR Pack if your buying new. This way you will get good mpg, cheap Tax and still have the looks and power to put a smile onyour face


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm kind of in two minds about my personal advice on going for a new car at a young age. 

It sounds like you can afford to pay for it on finance, run it in terms of fuel, tax etc. So in that sense I would say go for it. I did exactly the same thing, bought a new Clio 172 shiny and new when I was 21 and was living at home so never really noticed it dent my wages.

One thing I would ask yourself, can you afford the car if you decide to move out? I ask that purely as that was always my intention, I wouldn't buy a car that I couldn't afford to keep, even if I moved into my own place and one reason why I will have my Megane 225 7 years later. 

I only say that as I can't think of anything more gutting than being forced to get rid of a car you love that's all.  


Quick question for the guys talking about the whole 0% finance thing, you were saying they mark the prices up so you're effectively paying up front for the interest. But the the thing is, I bought my Twingo Gordini on 0% finance and the base price was £14.5k, I got a bit of cash off that price anyway. Now if I'd gone in with that cash in a brief case and bought it outright, would I have got the car for a less? Just intrigued more than anything.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes the burg insurance is £500 more plus the cars are more but I will check the deals out tomorrow because I prefer the burg exhausts to the standard vxr but dont get me wrong the standard vxr is gorgeous,
I've had finance before so I know what i'm taking on and I'm currently on a nice enough salary to have the money for the car, live for the weekend and save,
My girlfried is a trainee midwife and will be qualified in two and a half years so I won't be looking for a house until then,
I currently have a 1.4i sri so its got the vxr pack and a I previously had a corsa without the pack so the next step in my book is a VXR,
I think I have my heart set on the blue as it seems to be iconic with the VXR range and with so many white so called 'limited' edition corsas out there I have gone off having a white one although they do look sweet,
I dont think vauxhall would do that much of a better deal if you had £16.5k in hand opposed to putting it on finance but I will ask in the morning.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Found a tidy little ex demo and got a good valuation on my car so looks like a deposit will be down on a burg on Saturday, very excited


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice. I bet you can't wait.
There's no better feeling that getting that new car you want so much
What colour are you going for?
Thought it had to be brand new?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

This ones green probably my favourite of the colours,
Well its a 62 with only a few thousand on the clock so as near as new without being new, it comes with lifetime warranty and a small interest rate which is what I was looking for,
I need to get a deposit down tomorrow first then I will be excited I have wanted a vxr for 4 years so it best live up to it now!


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds very good mate, the green is definitely the best colour I agree.

I'd just make sure that it comes with that lifetime guarantee because it is now going to be registered and you'll be te 2nd owner. If the dealership offers you the lifetime guarantee then get it in writing as Vauxhall head office etc certainly won't honour it. Just a heads up I suppose.
But if it is all good then sounds like you have a cracking but
Good luck with it.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

So its a Nurb? Does that mean you sorted out a decent insurance quote in the end, thought it was twice the price so weren't going to bother?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

john90 said:


> So its a Nurb? Does that mean you sorted out a decent insurance quote in the end, thought it was twice the price so weren't going to bother?


Yes I added my brother onto the insurance as well as the old man and brought it down to around £900 which at 22 I am over the moon with,
I have set my heart on a nurb as there are lots of vxr's out there but not all that many of these and the extra few details are cool too


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Great news, nice to know you have the ultimate one, you would have probably always wondered otherwise and not been 100% happy with the std one. :thumbup:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

My true OCD-ness came out today. I visited an ex demo and on arrival the car wasn't even washed. Now I know it's being used as the managers car but you would expect it to have been washed considering they knew I was going to see it? They didn't agree however. It also had a slight kerb back right, a chunk out of the wheel back left and out of the tyre also. There were also 5 magic trees hanging from the indicator stalk and it hasn't been hoovered. There were also weird non Vauxhall stickers on the rear windows, the list goes on and on. Now is this me or does this not sound right for a car they are trying to sell. I made these points clear but they said I was expecting to much from a second hand car. It's only 5 months old hardly second hand.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

They should of made every effort you to be like "yes thats the one", and theyve done nothing, walk away unless they are willin to repair it and knock loads off


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Because the wheels are like dark grey I don't know how good they would repair and with the likes of us we know its been repaired and that's hoping they do a good job. The search continues


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Get one, why not!?! Haha.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I am just waiting for the right one


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

Where do you live?
There's a burg for sale in the VXR dealership near me (south Wales).


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Coventry, where abouts are you? What's the Vauxhall called. Thanks


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

theres a few on ebay, what you looking at spending?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm in Coventry at the minute  we don't you go across to Aston vauxhall ?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

The one at £15,242 is the one I went to see yesterday in Milton Keynes. £17 - £18k is my budget.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'm in Coventry at the minute  we don't you go across to Aston vauxhall ?


I went there last weekend. Offered me silly low money on mine and some of there's are slightly overpriced too. Going to give the local vx's a call round I think.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2012-VAUX...0584885?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1c2f2d5735


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

loads on Network Q website.........

http://used.cars.networkq.co.uk/use...nt|desc,series|asc,model|asc&ls.logged=false&


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> Coventry, where abouts are you? What's the Vauxhall called. Thanks


I think it's Hutchings Vauxhall mate, was up for around £16000 and had about 4k on the clock. Pretty sure it was their demo a while back, now it's just parked up on their forecourt doing nothing.
It's the burnt orange colour not green though.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2012-VAUX...0584885?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1c2f2d5735


Falkirk is a little far


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ashley_197 said:


> I think it's Hutchings Vauxhall mate, was up for around £16000 and had about 4k on the clock. Pretty sure it was their demo a while back, now it's just parked up on their forecourt doing nothing.
> It's the burnt orange colour not green though.


To much money for an 18 month car when you add finance on when you can get a new one cheaper on 0%. I think that will be the way I will go. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Good on ya for holding out until you find the right one.
Hope you find it soon....


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hope you find the right one 

I just picked up my Corsa VXR Blue Edition today and absolutely loving it. So much quieter and better made inside compared to my 2009 Ibiza FR. So glad I made the change.

James


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice work! The blue is a real good colour and always turns heads,
My nurburg quest has hit a bit of a dry spell, having owned three corsas I'm thinking maybe something different, test drove a new ST which I love but doing 50 miles a day for my new job this might get a bit tedious using 2 gallon of fuel a day driving sensibly without personal miles. At the moment I'm thinking focus Zetec s 1.6t which has 180 bhp but combined figures show 48 mpg and some comfort. Buying cars is hard work.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Go for the Focus TItanium, more toys than the Zetec S (ok it loses the bodykit) but with a mountun pack it goes to 200bhp up from 150, the 180 version goes to 200bhp too.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Well am 21 and have a new st focus half paid in cash so u might as well spend it whilst u have it and not regret not buying one lol

Would buy a st over a corsa as it pretty much the same price or even the new fiesta if u want a small car!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

EthanCrawford said:


> Well am 21 and have a new st focus half paid in cash so u might as well spend it whilst u have it and not regret not buying one lol
> 
> Would buy a st over a corsa as it pretty much the same price or even the new fiesta if u want a small car!


I haven't got 10k in cash unfortunately . Thinking bigger than a corsa now, plus the ST looks cooler with the boost guages, better recaros etc, definately more for your money


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Go for the Focus TItanium, more toys than the Zetec S (ok it loses the bodykit) but with a mountun pack it goes to 200bhp up from 150, the 180 version goes to 200bhp too.


I'll be honest I prefer the styling of the zetec S with the privacy glass and 18" alloys, and a remap to 200bhp thats quite a serious car in my eyes.

Everyone you mention Ford to seems to slate tham saying you lose to much money but I've said, name me one nice looking, good value for money car and they can't so focus for me now I think


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Forget the list price, in real terms they lose less than a Golf 50% of 20k is more than 50% of 16k, have a look on drive the deal, a brand new one should set you back around 15k if taken on Ford finance.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just checked that out and with some options £15993 which frankly I find very cheap, would settle for that. Cheers for the heads up. Have you used them?


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a look for comparison on broker 4 cars & broadspeed :thumb:
I used broker 4 cars as a benchmark to get the dealer to price match for my Kia Soul :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Jdudley90 said:


> Just checked that out and with some options £15993 which frankly I find very cheap, would settle for that. Cheers for the heads up. Have you used them?


Nope but i have done a screenshot and then rang several Ford dealers and got one to beat it, I had to travel 100 miles which was £30 on the train and a day out 

It'll still be worth 13k in a years time too.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Nope but i have done a screenshot and then rang several Ford dealers and got one to beat it, I had to travel 100 miles which was £30 on the train and a day out
> 
> It'll still be worth 13k in a years time too.


Will give that a go! Thanks for the advice guys


----------

